# Aruba Marriott Ocean Club: Order Groceries in Advance?



## Smooth Air (Feb 13, 2009)

We are heading to Ocean Club next weekend. Our flight arrives late. I am wondering if it possible to order a few things in advance...a can of coffee, milk, juice, bread, etc.

Smooth Air


----------



## lll1929 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the link to the preorder info - 

http://www.arubaoceanclub.com/pages/prearrival.html


You will see it at the bottom of the page.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe you should consider going over to the buffet at the hotel or (even better in my opinion) to Matthews on the beach at Casa Del Mar (Eagle Beach) for b-fast the first morning.  If you go to Matthews you'll be fairly close to Ling's for shopping.  It is different seeing what is and isn't in the store each day!  We were there yesterday to pick up pre-ordered steaks but the container wasn't in so DH is over there now.    Last week I got organic skim milk and there was milk but not organic this week.  JMHO, Linda


----------



## Smooth Air (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, 1929! I filled out the Pre-order form & emailed it. 

Lv, we are v/ interested in your suggestion to go to Matthews & then to Lings to stock up. Can we rent a car for the day @ Ocean Club on Sunday morning to go to Matthews? ( We arrive late Sat night). How long a drive is it? Can you give me directions from Ocean Club? I mean...you are practically *a local! *LOL There until September!! Lucky you!

Smooth Air


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure about the car rental at The Ocean Club or whether that makes sense just for the day (some people take the bus to Lings and then a taxi for return).  You go out of the Marriott and take a right.  Go down to the sign for the low rises (past a couple of rotaries) and make a right - it should go straight in to Casa Del Mar.  If not, don't worry about it - very hard to get lost in the high rises and low rises but going inland can be confusing.  It would take 10 minutes I'd say.  Everything is very close here.  Don't forget the bb party (www.aruba-bb.com and www.visitaruba.com) on every Monday at the beach bar at Amsterdam Manor - we sit to the left as you face the ocean - can't miss the group!


----------



## Kathy Q (Feb 26, 2009)

lll1929 said:


> Here is the link to the preorder info -
> 
> http://www.arubaoceanclub.com/pages/prearrival.html
> 
> ...



Hi Lora,  Is there something similar for the Marriott Aruba Surf Club?


----------



## Smooth Air (Mar 9, 2009)

Just to update: When we arrived on Feb 21 we called The Market. They said our "pre-order" was ready to pick up. We picked it up & when we got back to our condo realized that half of the items we had ordered were not there. Things like coffee...a much needed staple for us!!  So, that was disappointing. 
The Market selection is *very limited *. For example, they only had one kind of cheese...Edam for $9.95. And, the butter is not "real" butter. It's some kind of a spread.


----------

